# تجربة الشيطان للمسيح الرب!



## فادي الكلداني (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الى أخوتي الاعزاء في المنتدى

وددت أن أشاطركم ببعض الاراء والافكار التي توصلت اليها من خلال قرائتي للكتاب المقدس وللتفاسير العظيمة للاباء فيما يخص تجربة الشيطان للمسيح في البرية.

في جميع التجارب التي أختارها الشيطان للمسيح، نجد وبشكل عظيم ردود الرب يسوع تتخللها كلمة "الرب" - وهذا مما لا شك فيه بأن المسيح كان يعرف ومدرك بأنه الرب الإله. ففي سؤال الشيطان للمسيح بتحويل الحجر الى خبز إجابة المسيح كانت واضحة (ليس بالخبز وحده يحيى الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله) - إبليس في هذه الحالة قد فقد نعمة تعلم الكلام الإلهي الذي يخرج من فم المسيح بتضييع وقته لتجربه الرب يسوع - بالاضافة الى التعليم الذي أتى به الرب يسوع لجنسنا بأن كلمة الله هي المحيية وليس الاكل فقط.

في التجربة الثانية - وإبليس يطلب من المسيح أن يرمي بنفسه من سطح الهيكل "مجرباً" إياه في محاور عدة: أهمها في حال أن انصاع المسيح لطلب إبليس ففي هذه الحالة ينجر المسيح الرب وراء رغبة إبليس وهو ما لم يفعله المسيح الرب وبهذا سحق قدرة الشيطان وسلطانه على أي شي يخص المسيح. فالتجربة مرفوضة لله "المسيح الرب" - أي ان المسيح الرب لا يمكن أن يُجرب من قبل إبليس.

التجربة الثالثة - صعد المسيح وإبليس على جبل وأراه "فكرياً" جميع ممالك الارض وعظمتها - والطلب كان السجود "اي العبادة" وهو ما لم يتحمله المسيح الرب وإجابته صريحة وواضحة وكانت (أذهب عني يا شيطان) وأضاف  "لله وحده تسجد وأياه وحده تعبد" - أي يا إبليس انت الذي تخضع لله وتسجد لله - ولم يقل المسيح (لله وحده أسجد وإياه وحده أعبد) فترون أحبتي عظمة المسيح الرب - لانه الله المتجسد فأجاباته أتت من قوة في كونه الرب الإله العظيم. 

فهل أصبت فيما قلت أم أخطأت؟ ارجو مشاركتي في إستنتاجاتي والرب يبارك الجميع!


----------



## صوت الرب (22 أكتوبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> وأضاف  "لله وحده تسجد وأياه وحده تعبد" - أي يا إبليس انت الذي تخضع لله وتسجد لله - ولم يقل المسيح (لله وحده أسجد وإياه وحده أعبد) فترون أحبتي عظمة المسيح الرب - لانه الله المتجسد فأجاباته أتت من قوة في كونه الرب الإله العظيم.


*كيفك حبيبي ...
المسيح قاوم تجارب إبليس بكلمة واحدة و هي "مكتوب"
فهو لم يقاومه بلاهوته بل خاض التجربة كإنسان 
و سحق إبليس بقوة كلمة ألله المكتوبة بالعهد القديم
و بالتالي إستخدم الآيات و لم يقصد أن
يبين لإبليس أنه هو الإله المتجسد
فقوله "لله وحده تسجد وأياه وحده تعبد"
هو نقل لما مكتوب في العهد القديم فقط
فالمسيح لا يريد أن يبين لإبليس حقيقة لاهوته
فلذلك نقل الآية و لكن المسيح في ذلك
الوقت كان يستطيع أن يقول :-
(لله وحده أسجد وإياه وحده أعبد)
ليس هناك خطأ في أن يقول ذلك
و لكنه فضل أن ينقل آيات العهد القديم ليرينا مدى قوتها
في مقاومة المجرب 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت الرب قال:


> *كيفك حبيبي ...*
> *المسيح قاوم تجارب إبليس بكلمة واحدة و هي "مكتوب"*
> *فهو لم يقاومه بلاهوته بل خاض التجربة كإنسان *
> *و سحق إبليس بقوة كلمة ألله المكتوبة بالعهد القديم*
> ...


 

شكراً اخي صوت الرب - اجابتك أكثر من رائعة! انا في الحقيقة وبعد كتابتي لهذا الموضوع - وجدت بحث الاخ هولي بايبل عبر الانترنيت ووجدت بأن بحثه يتوافق مع رأيي بأن الشيطان علم (وبشكل جزئي) بان المسيح هو الله لكنه لم يدرك التفاصيل العميقة لسر التجسد. وما اود الوصول اليه هو:

1- هل أعلن المسيح ضمناً لاهوته في اجاباته للشيطان؟
2- وهل علم الشيطان بان المسيح هو الله؟

لذلك في بحث الاخ هولي بايبل أجد بان الشيطان علم بان المسيح هو الله كما قلت جزئياً - لكن تبقى كيف عرف بذلك؟ وبحكم بحثي أجد بأن اجابات المسيح كافية كي تعلن لاهوته...ولا اعلم ان كنت على صواب او خطأ..

بحث الاخ هولي بايبل للاطلاع:

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10280


مع خالص تقديري


----------



## صوت الرب (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*


فادي الكلداني قال:



شكراً اخي صوت الرب - اجابتك أكثر من رائعة! انا في الحقيقة وبعد كتابتي لهذا الموضوع - وجدت بحث الاخ هولي بايبل عبر الانترنيت ووجدت بأن بحثه يتوافق مع رأيي بأن الشيطان علم (وبشكل جزئي) بان المسيح هو الله لكنه لم يدرك التفاصيل العميقة لسر التجسد. وما اود الوصول اليه هو:

1- هل أعلن المسيح ضمناً لاهوته في اجاباته للشيطان؟
2- وهل علم الشيطان بان المسيح هو الله؟

لذلك في بحث الاخ هولي بايبل أجد بان الشيطان علم بان المسيح هو الله كما قلت جزئياً - لكن تبقى كيف عرف بذلك؟ وبحكم بحثي أجد بأن اجابات المسيح كافية كي تعلن لاهوته...ولا اعلم ان كنت على صواب او خطأ..

بحث الاخ هولي بايبل للاطلاع:

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10280


مع خالص تقديري 


أنقر للتوسيع...

أهلا حبيبي
الموضوع هذا طويل وله فلسفات كثيرة
لكن أحب أن أنقل لك جزء مهم لبحثك من تفسير تادرس يعقوب :-

لعلّ الشيطان قد صار في حيرة إذ رأى ذاك الذي قال عنه الآب السماوي: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب" أثناء العماد، يجوع! فتشكّك في أمره، لهذا في كل تجربة كان يودّ أن يتأكّد من بنوّته لله، قائلاً: "إن كنت ابن الله" وكما يقول القدّيس جيروم: [يقصد إبليس بكل هذه التجارب أن يعرف إن كان هو بحق ابن الله، ولكن المخلّص كان مدققًا في إجابته، تاركًا إيّاه في شك.]
*


----------



## MAJI (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الشيطان يجرب الانسان 
والانسان يقع في الخطيئة لسبب 
الطعام كمصدر لاستمرار حياته .السيد المسيح كانسان فقد كان جائعا بعد صيامه 40 يوما .
خطيئة الغرور . فان الشيطان يعلم انه ابن الله وسيرسل ملائكته لئلا يصيبه اذى عند سقوطه من الاعلى .
والانسان يقع بهذه الخطيئة عندما يرجع لنفسه انجازاته ونجاحاته وينكر الله فيها.
خطيئة الطمع والتسلط . فالانسان يقع في الخطيئة بسبب حبه للتملك والتسلط .
والمسيح كناسوت اجتاز هذه التجارب وتغلب فيها على الشيطان واغواءاته.
وهو تعليم لنا ان نصلي ان لانقع بالتجربة لهذه الاسباب 
هذا تحليلي للموضوع


----------



## فادي الكلداني (25 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> الشيطان يجرب الانسان
> والانسان يقع في الخطيئة لسبب
> الطعام كمصدر لاستمرار حياته .السيد المسيح كانسان فقد كان جائعا بعد صيامه 40 يوما .
> خطيئة الغرور . فان الشيطان يعلم انه ابن الله وسيرسل ملائكته لئلا يصيبه اذى عند سقوطه من الاعلى .
> ...


 
شكرا لمداخلتك وتحليل اكثر من رائع! الرب يباركك


----------



## Star Online (25 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي الحبيب كلامك مملوء نعمة ..

عندي سؤال بالنسبة لتجربة رب المجد 

هل كان من الممكن أن يخطئ المسيح في هذه التجارب ؟؟


بمعني ان التجربة لأي إنسان تحتمل النجاح والفشل ، فهل هذا ينطبق أيضا علي المسيح في هذه الحالة ؟

أتمني أن تكون فهمت سؤال كما أقصده  ..

الرب يباركك


----------



## tony2005 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

Star Online قال:


> أخي الحبيب كلامك مملوء نعمة ..
> 
> عندي سؤال بالنسبة لتجربة رب المجد
> 
> ...


لا لم يكن ممكنا ان يخطئ المسيح فى هذه التجارب 
لان الاهوت المتحد بالناسوت فى شخص المسيح يعصمه من الوقوع فى الخطيه
ولكن لاحظ معى ان الغرض من ذكر التجارب فى الكتاب المقدس ليس هو اثبات الوهية المسيح 
والا كان الطريقة المثلى للتعامل المسيح مع الشيطان فى هذه التجارب هى دحضه بامر الهى 
انما الغرض من ذكر هذه التحارب فى الكتاب المقدس هى 
1- توضيح مداخل الخطية للانسان وهى شهوة الطعام والكبرياء وتعظم المعيشة 
2- طريقة التعامل مع هذه التجارب بالالتجاء الى الله متمثلا فى كلامه فى الكتاب المقدس 
وهكذا رغم ان هذة التجارب رغم انها كانت موجهه لله فى شخص المسيح لكن تعامله معها بصورة انسانية تعطينا رجاء وايمان بامكانية الغلبة على الخطية


----------

